# flying home with baby - problems?



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear Everyone,
I was wondering if there are no problems with flying home with the baby after it is born? I mean with surrogacy you are in foreign country such as India, Ukraine, Georgia etc. And my friend asked me am I sure that I could fly home with such a little baby (4 weeks waiting for passport) according to plane companies regulations. She thinks baby should be minimum 8 weeks old. I am starting the program in Georgia in January. If everything will be all right will come back with the baby in November/December.
How did you took your babies home? Aren't there any problems with flights?
Happy New Year for Everyone - may it change everything for better!
K


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm currently pregnant and living abroad and was originally planning to give birth in the country I'm living in and then I'd be moving back to the UK a month or so after the birth so I looked into the issue of flying with a newborn.  I think each airline has their own policy, so check with the airline you will be using, but as an example, I would have flown with British Airways and their policy is that a newborn must be at least 48 hours old for them to fly as long as your Dr agrees.  The information BA provides doesn't say that you need a letter from the Dr to confirm that they are fit to travel, but I wonder if it's worth getting one for a very newly born baby.  Most airlines will have the relevant information on their website, so just check with the airlines you're likely to fly with, but I really don't think flying once your baby is four weeks old will be a problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Kate,
Little babies bear flights perfectly. Some flight companies recommend that baby has to be at least 7 days old. But we travelled home on the 6th day and everything was fine. He was sleeping during all the flight. We only had to wake him up to feed (I asked stewardess to warm up the bottle) and replace a diaper.
There is absolutely nothing to worry.


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Arkay and Allen. So it is nothing to be worry about Great to hear, because I started to plan staying in Georgia for 8 week
Happy New Year!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

as the others say each airlines has their own policy, the older the better for them really. remember to read up on flying with a baby- so feeding them on take off to get them to suck adn clear ears etc.


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Everyone
JJJ - I will remember about feeding It is the same with older babies, and I have an experience with my daughter
Heaps - Georgia is over the Kaukaz. Depending of where you read - it is Europe, Asia or EuroAsia Former ZSRR, over the Black Sea - on the north from Turkey.
The law regulations are really good about surrogacy - biological parents are written in certificate of birth, so you don't need to adopt your own child, and wait for surro mum to sign some papers. With contract signed with surro mum and clinic you are parent from the begining. After baby is born you get the certificate and apply for passport in your Embassy. It can take to 4 weeks (in my case), thats why I will (hopefully) travel with 4-week-baby by plane. By car it is to far away to go. 
I don't know the UK regulations, as I am citizen of Poland.
K


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello There Selene and everyone else,

I have never come across surrogacy in Georgia.

Can you please let me know if you know of anyone from the UK doing surrogacy in Georgia  I am wondering if this could be an option for us.

Does anyone know of the legalities of this?  Also costings? 

Selene - what clinic are you with?? 

E x


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi we flew home with baby  from India at 3 1/2 weeks.  We had two flights one Delhi to Abu Dhabi and Abu Dhabi to home.  She slept the whole way on both trips.  We flew Etihad and they gave us bassinet seats - stewardess' were very helpful with heating bottles.  I think some airlines say seven days but not sure if all have that minimum.  Best wishes


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Helo,
Kare72 - thanks a lot for information I feel calm with all those information about flying)

Eggtastic - I started from Ukraine as it is close to Poland and has surrogacy-friendly law. But after long searching, talking with agencies etc. I decided not to go there - mainly because I couldn't see the contract before meeting, and felt like a cash cow. And I found information about Georgia - which has similar surrogacy-friendly law. Over here HEC had to do with Georgia, but unfortunatelly there hadn't been happy end. But she recommended Georgia and this agency/clinic I am going to work with. As far as I know they worked with UK couples, but besides HEC don't know them.
About the law - I checked the clinic web sides, but also georgian civil code with my lawyer, and it seems to be very clear, surrogacy friendly and great for us. Biological parents are in Certificate of Birth, and surro mum has no right to child. As in Poland surrogacy is not forbidden, but not regulated, we can not use India or other options which can be used by UK citizens. So the law which says: you are the parent of the child and gives your name in Certificate of Birth - is like a miracle for us

Costs are lower than Ukraine (but that was not the reason why we decided to give up Ukraine). And this clinic has good name in Georgia - to be profesional and trustworthy - I checked with my Georgian friend and with the another source We are starting program with New Life Georgia (one of New Life Network Group). They have agencies in India, Armenia, Ukraine, Israel, Estonia. I was really amazed by amount of information they give on their web side - costs, contracts etc. Comparing to Ukraine - shocking clarity.
As we are going to Georgia in the middle of January I will know more


----------



## olinaiti (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi!
We flew back with our baby in May at 5w old from Texas in the States for 10/11 h. At that age they sleep a lot so it was much easier to do than now even a 3h flight at 8m age when she is crawling and standing etc. She was in a bassinet in the business class on an overnight flight and other than eating 3 times on takeoff , middle and landing she just slept and didn't even cry . The flight attendants were very nice to us too  . Congrats and good luck!


----------



## GreenEarth (Sep 27, 2013)

Allen said:


> Hello Kate,
> Little babies bear flights perfectly. Some flight companies recommend that baby has to be at least 7 days old. But we travelled home on the 6th day and everything was fine. He was sleeping during all the flight. We only had to wake him up to feed (I asked stewardess to warm up the bottle) and replace a diaper.
> There is absolutely nothing to worry.


Allen,

We're almost started with our Surrogacy journey....one of our concerns was the flight back home to Canada. Your comments really helped! Would you mind sharing how you were able to fly back so quickly, did you get the baby 's birth certificate & passport really quick? Any suggestions for us.... Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I know there's lots of bods from all over the world here, but just wanted to flag up to any UK parents that (as well as flight restrictions) you'll need to factor in the immigration processes before you can travel. How this works varies from country to country, and who the bio parents are and whether the surrogate is married may also be a factor. We typically see parents waiting between 2 weeks and 5 months to get things sorted, so make sure you do your homework in advance.

There's some more information on our website on immigration at 
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/british-nationality-and-uk-immigration-law-after-surrogacy

Natalie


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

GreenEarth said:


> Allen,
> We're almost started with our Surrogacy journey....one of our concerns was the flight back home to Canada. Your comments really helped! Would you mind sharing how you were able to fly back so quickly, did you get the baby 's birth certificate & passport really quick? Any suggestions for us.... Thanks a bunch!!


Dear GreenEarth, it was so quick because we went back home from Ukraine to Russia, there is no need to get the passport.


----------

